# 2001 Jetta VR6 - ABS Light On



## ellasman (Apr 29, 2004)

hey guys, this is my sisters car and I have had nothing but problems with it from the day we bought it. But the dealer fixed everything under warranty, but now that the car is out of warranty 4 years later with 42k on it, the ABS Light comes on when the car is doing a long trip after 2 hours the ABS Light comes on. It happened twice in a weekend trip two weeks ago. 
I took it to my local dealer, had them run a Diagnostic on it and found that it the jetta has a FAULTY ABS CONTROL MODULE. 
Does anyone know why this module may have gone bad in 4 years ??? Is this a common occurrence?
The Dealer wants $900 for the ABS Control Module plus install. Can anyone give me any info on why this unit has gone bad. 
The car has always been to the dealer for oil/lube, tire rotation/balance and breaks. Also, the breaks where changed somewhere around 30k ... i have to pull up my service records.
Anyway, The bottom line is that I spoke w/ the service mngr, called VW of America and have gotten nowhere. They basically told me tough luck. So I need to find a way to fix the car myself if at all possible.
Can I buy a new ABS Control Module and install it myself, where is it located and is it as simple getting a new one, plugging it in and that's it, or does it need re-program and stuff... 
Any help at all would be great guys. 
If anyone needs any Audio/Video Help, I'm a Master MECP installer and have an '03 Passat with all the bells and whistles so holler if you need help with any of your audio needs....
Thanks,
Steve S.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: 2001 Jetta VR6 - ABS Light On (ellasman)*

Just a thought, you might want to see if you can find a used one, or one off a junked 2001 jetta.


----------



## vwjetta01-vr6 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Replacement of ABS Module on a 2001 VW JETTA GLS VR6*

I too had a problem with the ABS Light coming on while at my repair shop...He said he could get a used one for around $200 + Installation. I was not comfortable with it, found a place online that
sold Rebuilt ones with a Garr ron tee...(lol) It was $300 but I felt better with that. Installed it 
my Mechanic said it was a nightmare with all the hoses, wires, etc going to it. I would Strongly
Recommend you finding a reliable mechanic and have them do it for you.....I will also look for the 
Place where I purchased mine from and send you the company name...WEBSITE......

Still have the Light on, and several more lights on...trying to get them all cleared long enough for me to Trade it in....NOTE: ALSO found out that VW & Audi know of this unit failing and HAS DONE
NOTHING ABOUT IT....So, I am not purchasing any more VW / Audi...:thumbdownhad an 81 Audi 4000 5+5)

You can email me at [email protected].....

Good Luck
Randy


----------

